# Tomcat + Eclipse



## Sempah (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich zur Zeit ein wenig in Struts2 einarbeiten und nutze dafür Eclipse 3.4.2 (J2EE) und einen Tomcat 6.0.
Leider habe ich das Problem, das ich ziemlich oft mein Projekt nicht betrachten kann:

HTTP Status 404 -
description The requested resource () is not available.

Ich habe ein Dynamic Web Project und einen Tomcat 6.0 Server in Eclipse angelegt und starte bzw. "publish" das Projekt über Run - Run on server.

Ein Neustart von Eclipse tut es meistens, jedoch ist dies ziemlich lästig.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit "Komfortabler" zu entwickeln(Plug-Ins, ...)?

Wenn ich z.B. Änderungen im Java-Code, JSP, XML etc. vornehme, würde ich gerne diese Änderungen direkt im Browser sichtbar haben.



thx, mfg sempah



//EDIT: ups hätte vlt doch in "Server einrichten und konfigurieren" posten sollen.


----------



## maki (14. Mai 2009)

> //EDIT: ups hätte vlt doch in "Server einrichten und konfigurieren" posten sollen.


Ist eigentlich richtig hier imho, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Hast du eine saubere ("jungfräuliche") Tomcat installation?
Im Server View kannst du den Tomcat noch konfigurieren, sieh da doch mal rein.

Ansonsten hat Netbeans imho eine bessere Tomcat integration.


----------



## Sempah (14. Mai 2009)

Jo ich habe eigtl. eine saubere Tomcat-Installation. Habe nur ein war-Projekt dort deployt.

Über 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\bin
```
 könnte ich den Tomcat ja eigtl auch starten, jedoch möchte ich ja quasi beim entwickeln, meine Ergebnisse sehen und anpassen können. Daher starte ich den Tomcat aus Eclipse.

@ Netbeans: würde ungern extra deswegen auf eine komplett andere IDE umsteigen.

Über einen anderen Application Server ließe sich noch reden.


----------



## maki (14. Mai 2009)

Würde einfach mal einen frischen TC entpacken und den nutzen.

Was sehen denn die Einstellungen für den Tomcat im Server Panel aus?


----------



## Sempah (14. Mai 2009)

Die Einstellungen sehen alle auf den ersten Blick korrekt aus (so wie ich das beurteilen kann).
Neuinstallation würde sicher helfen, aber nur kurzfristig. Danach hätte ich erneuert das Problem.

Vlt. mache ich ja auch etwas grundlegendes, triviales falsch ..., also so wie es jetzt ist, ist es keine Lösung.


----------



## maki (14. Mai 2009)

Wieso neu-"installation"??

ZIP runterladen, entpacken, fertig.
Diesen Tomcat nur zum entwickeln nutzen (Eclipse ändert Einstellungen).


----------



## Sempah (14. Mai 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wieso neu-"installation"??
> 
> ZIP runterladen, entpacken, fertig.
> Diesen Tomcat nur zum entwickeln nutzen (Eclipse ändert Einstellungen).



1. Jo entweder entpacken oder via Installer installieren 
2. auch jo, dieser Tomcat dient nur zur Entwicklung.


// EDIT:

Komisch auch nach Neu-"Installation" des Tomcat kein Unterschied.

HTTP Status 404 - 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

type Status report

message 

description The requested resource () is not available.


----------

